# Relay setup.



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok guys. I am bad with drawings still. But I have a few of these relays. I want to maybe use them when I rig the remote start on my quad. How can I test these and how would I wire them. Thanks guys.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Consult the convenient little wiring diagram right on the relay :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Consult the convenient little wiring diagram right on the relay :laughing:


As I just said. I don't know drawings. I know the switching side but what is tht other symbol?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> Ok guys. I am bad with drawings still. But I have a few of these relays. I want to maybe use them when I rig the remote start on my quad. How can I test these and how would I wire them. Thanks guys.


Apply 12 volts to terminals 1 & 2, and it will make terminals 3 & 5 close


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

erics37 said:


> Apply 12 volts to terminals 1 & 2, and it will make terminals 3 & 4 close


But it clearly says NO.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

xlink said:


> But it clearly says NO.


Ah okay. So apply anything EXCEPT for 12 volts. I see :laughing:


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

JoeKP said:


> As I just said. I don't know drawings. I know the switching side but what is tht other symbol?


It's a coil.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Ok guys. I am bad with drawings still. .


Some place here I posted a few times a link to the Square D wiring diagram manual. 
See if you can find it, it's a great manual. 
I have it on my phone as a PDF in my Kindle app.
But I don't have a link anymore to it.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

.....


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

DesignerMan said:


> It's a coil.


With a resistor.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

DesignerMan said:


> It's a coil.





backstay said:


> With a resistor.


And I was thinking pacman. :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

erics37 said:


> xlink said:
> 
> 
> > But it clearly says NO.
> ...


 :lol: 11 volts. 13 volts. Whatever it takes.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

xlink said:


> But it clearly says NO.


 N.O. normally open
this is a magnetic control relay for used to switch a higher current load 
for example a horn relay or starter relay
first do a continuity test on 3 and 4 and another on 1 and 2
one side will be the contact switches and the other will be the solenoid inside the relay.

applying voltage to the solenoid will close the contacts on the switch side.

to wire this you would connect a switched supply ( positive) to one side of the solenoid and the other side of the solenoid to ground.(negative)
this is a 12 volt relay 
your higher current supply would then be connected to one side of the switch and the other side of the switch connected to the load.

on an ignition system or horn system the ignition or horn contacts are not robust enough for prolonged contact hence for the need of a relay to handle the larger current

you did ask:laughing:


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

You say remote start? Hmmmmmmm interesting.......let's see its a relay one side is contacts and the other is? Dang its a tuff one lol can I phone a friend?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Remote start meaning wireless? You have to have a transmitter and a receiver. Usually the receiver has a relay that you would use.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

I do t think the guy know his left from right...im not sure he means wireless...


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Peewee0413 said:


> I do t think the guy know his left from right...im not sure he means wireless...


How long is the control cable then? 100 ft?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Peewee0413 said:


> I do t think the guy know his left from right...im not sure he means wireless...


Yes I mean wireless. I am getting a 12v remote setup.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

And I was just using this relay as an example cause I have about a dozen of these and was looking to incorporate them into the machine.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Just remember, NO means NO!:laughing: Are you going to use a plug designed for the relay?


----------

